# iStick Pico 25



## snakevape (17/5/17)

http://www.eleafworld.com/istick-pico-25-with-ello/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chris du Toit (17/5/17)

Oh wow... this looks like an awesome starter kit! 2A charging and 25mm compatibility... winning!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (17/5/17)

Interesting design


----------



## mike_vapes (17/5/17)

WANT!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## snakevape (17/5/17)

Looks impressive. I'm liking the 25mm capability along with the upgraded tank, I believe the Melo 3 was much overdue an upgrade.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (17/5/17)

Finally! The 25mm Pico is 2mm wider and 3mm longer front-to-back than the original. It will make a trivial difference to the Pico's portability/stealth capability, yet makes all the difference in choosing tanks to pair with it. They should have done this from the get-go.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## spiv (17/5/17)

I like how the Melo has a huge range of coils that have proven themselves very good.

I wonder how this tank will fare.


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/5/17)

I will certainly get one the second they land... the Pico has been a chicken dinner of note!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape (22/5/17)

whats the ETA for these guys ??????


----------



## Dietz (22/5/17)

If its anything as good as the Melow 3 count me in!!
looks nice but I like the Resin finish more

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (22/5/17)

How does 2A charging work? I would imagine the 18650 would be needed to be designed to handle it like the hohm slice and other devices with internal batteries. But im sure it cant be good charging any 18650 at 2amps...


----------



## Yiannaki (22/5/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> How does 2A charging work? I would imagine the 18650 would be needed to be designed to handle it like the hohm slice and other devices with internal batteries. But im sure it cant be good charging any 18650 at 2amps...


My dna 40 had 2a charging for the 18650 and I didn't have any long term issues with batteries. Should be fine 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (22/5/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> How does 2A charging work? I would imagine the 18650 would be needed to be designed to handle it like the hohm slice and other devices with internal batteries. But im sure it cant be good charging any 18650 at 2amps...


Most commonly used 18650 vaping batteries, HG2, Q30, VTC, 25R etc have a standard charging rate of around 1.5A and a fast (max) charging rate of 4A so 2A charging should not be a problem. But it`s always best to check your battery spec sheet for the max charge rate beforehand. Having said that I, personally, charge my batteries at the lowest charge rate (250 to 375 mA) available on my chargers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (23/5/17)

Wonder if there's plans for a 25mm Pico Squeeze ...... can see me rocking my Goon 1.5 on that!


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/7/17)

I finally got my Pico 25 from overseas because there were no Silver Tank versions locally and I have an aversion to black tanks!

I had high hopes with this one following in the footsteps of the almighty Pico with Melo III (which I still consider one of the best starter kits ever made)... build quality of the tank and mod is pretty good as I expected it would be... but this is not for your starter vaper I'm afraid... it's a high power, low resistance, lung hitting, cloud blower type that the younger generation gravitate to.

I was hoping it would be a starter kit to recommend to smokers... but it's not. 

Great little device for a reasonable price and pretty good flavour for a low resistance how power set up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/7/17)

And a non standard drip tip or rather no 510 adapter... why Oh why do manufacturers do this? So stupid! Just stupid! A Goon tip fits but with a little hangover due to the shape of the top of the tank.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## piffht (17/7/17)

How's the mod? You mentioned build quality is solid - any else notable? Does it use the latest software? 1.3 or 1.4 I think.

Have you tried it with an Ammit or SMM, or any 24-25mm tank and build that's in line with that tank size?


----------



## Scouse45 (17/7/17)

I agree that's why I only bought the mod wats the point of these tanks blowing massive clouds on a single battery mod? However I absolutely love the pico 25 mod amazing little thing


----------



## Stosta (17/7/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> And a non standard drip tip or rather no 510 adapter... why Oh why do manufacturers do this? So stupid! Just stupid! A Goon tip fits but with a little hangover due to the shape of the top of the tank.


An absolute killer! I won't buy a tank that won't let me put a 510 drip tip on it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## aktorsyl (17/7/17)

Okay, but how about the mod itself? Suitable companion for Skylines/Ammits/whatever tank setup you want to carry around?
No rattling fire button like the Pico Dual? (that thing drives me insane)


----------



## Scouse45 (17/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Okay, but how about the mod itself? Suitable companion for Skylines/Ammits/whatever tank setup you want to carry around?
> No rattling fire button like the Pico Dual? (that thing drives me insane)


Yes it is awesome!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## aktorsyl (17/7/17)

Nice, because my Pico Dual just decided to stop working last night (resistance reads 0.0, the 510 pin is janky). This might be a suitable replacement


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/7/17)

piffht said:


> How's the mod? You mentioned build quality is solid - any else notable? Does it use the latest software? 1.3 or 1.4 I think.
> 
> Have you tried it with an Ammit or SMM, or any 24-25mm tank and build that's in line with that tank size?



The mod and the tank are both pretty damn good! I haven't played with any other tank on it yet... want to give it a chance as a kit... well worth the money thou....

I will play with some other tanks and stuff later.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Okay, but how about the mod itself? Suitable companion for Skylines/Ammits/whatever tank setup you want to carry around?
> No rattling fire button like the Pico Dual? (that thing drives me insane)



No rattle at all. Here are some pics... Ammit and Vapor Giant Mini V4... plenty of space for bigger tanks...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Roodt (17/7/17)

Nice looking mod... think a black nautilus2 will look grand on the silver and black version...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Vino1718 (17/7/17)

Dibs Uncle Rob if you decide to let the Pico 25 and some XXX go . Will make a nice addition to my "HE" Pico collection.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## aktorsyl (17/7/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> No rattle at all. Here are some pics... Ammit and Vapor Giant Mini V4... plenty of space for bigger tanks...
> View attachment 101481
> View attachment 101482


Winner - thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/7/17)

This little Pico 25 and Ello Tank is a pretty neat setup for a great price and I'm I'm impressed with the flavour and airflow with the commercial coils it comes with... gonna put on the extended tank shortly... this is a pretty good grab and run device...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Strontium (18/7/17)

Decent clouds, good flavour, ridiculous quality, cheap and 85W out of a single battery mod?
So much win in one kit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## aktorsyl (18/7/17)

Strontium said:


> Decent clouds, good flavour, ridiculous quality, cheap and 85W out of a single battery mod?
> So much win in one kit.


Indeed. The only issue I have with the Pico's (all of them) is that bloody screwcap thing on the top. It sits right next to the airflow of most tanks and results in a deep hollow whistling sound, like a Gunston plains smoker on a breathalyzer.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Strontium (18/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Indeed. The only issue I have with the Pico's (all of them) is that bloody screwcap thing on the top. It sits right next to the airflow of most tanks and results in a deep hollow whistling sound, like a Gunston plains smoker on a breathalyzer.



In truth I've never noticed that on mine but now that you've mentioned it, it's gonna bug me if mine does that, thanks


----------



## Strontium (18/7/17)

So I bought some of the HW2 coils that the Ello tank uses, and yes they fit perfectly in the tfv8 tank. The vape isn't as hot as a the regular smok coil but the flavour and clouds are bang on. I have no doubt that this coil in the more compact Ello tank will be fantastic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

